# Ex-Cell-O Tools



## Mikebr5 (Jul 18, 2017)

Howdy.  I have a mystery.
I finally bought a manual vertical mill... Ex-Cell-O Model 602.
I found a couple of PDF manuals for it, and several descriptions of the 602, but none of them come even close to describing mine. The best that I can figure is that this milling machine was either special order, or it was damaged/repaired/rebuilt from other machines. That's what I get for buying something sight unseen.
This thread probably should be in the Ex-Cell-O section, but I couldn't find it.
I found a few links to the brand name, but no match. I will amend this post with photos after I have the right permissions to do so.
It is 9x48, 2HP, ram turret design. S/N 602 9543  (Anyone know how to look up build specs by s/n for this make?) So far so good.
When I went to pick it up I gasped... The quill is all wrong. Tough to describe, but I'll try until I can post photos. The single spoke handle with clutch has been replaced by a three spoke handle like on a drill press. There is no clutch. There is no spindle lock. The spindle brake is missing the handle. There is no feed adjustment as described in the online articles (.0015, .003, .006 /revolution)...
Am I describing something that may have been factory, or is it most certainly bubba'd?

Other details - Kwik Switch II with a bunch of holders...  No handwheel on the left side Y travel... Looks like a factory plate installed there.
It has been my dream to get back into milling since my decades away from it, and now it seems like I bought either a big project or a a parts machine. My wife was sweet about it though... I'm still breathing.


----------



## ChrisW (Jul 18, 2017)

Mike 

I am wondering if your 602 was/is an early CNC version that has been cannibalized.  Are the X/Y  lead screws ball or Acme?  When I was looking for a mill I came across one with servo/stepper (?) motors on the table.  It had ball screws, and no table locks on the X and Y directions.  I can't remember about the quill feed or spindle lock.

As far as age goes....I ran a 602 that we bought new in Feb 1978.  It had the serial number 602 8482.
My current mill is 602 6152....but I have no idea how old it is.

Good luck
Chris


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you Chris. 
You might be right about the early CNC... Funny that Ex-Cell-O used the same model (or type) number for so many vastly different machines. 
It is sitting outside my shop while we rearrange the shop to fit it in the right place. 
Here it is:


There are quite a lot of empty (but previously used) bolt holes like this around the machine which supports your early CNC idea. 


Here is the heart of my problem: 


The unexpectedly missing left Y handle:


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 19, 2017)

Interesting features. If you pull the cover with "excello" and the speed dials on the inside is a casting date. That may help you date it. Mine is a 1979 built.


----------



## ChrisW (Jul 19, 2017)

Mike 

Here is a photo of what I think your mill might have looked like originally






The photo came from Practical Machinist's site  http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/cnc-machining/xlo-excello-nc-machine-retrofit-234711/

I also noticed there is no NOD capabilities (front/rear tilt) on your mill.   What spindle taper do you have?  It doesn't look like an R8.

Again, good luck with your project
Chris


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 19, 2017)

ChrisW said:


> Mike
> Here is a photo of what I think your mill might have looked like originally
> (pic)
> I also noticed there is no NOD capabilities (front/rear tilt) on your mill.   What spindle taper do you have?  It doesn't look like an R8.
> ...





I have been reading up on tool holders and will get back to you on that when the machine is forked into the shop.
The tool holder installed is the Kwik-Switch II, and I still haven't even installed a tool in the holder, let alone removed it. I have much to learn.
Today I am building an axle under my CNC cutting table to wheel it out of the shop so the 602 can get into the right spot.  I craned the table in and a forklift won't work without a bit of welding... so I get to make a dolly out of a trailer. I hope the tires can hold for a few hours.

NC Jeeper, thanks for that info on the date casting! When it is in position I will take a look.


----------



## Karl_T (Jul 19, 2017)

That is most certainly a cannibalized  CNC Excello 602. I've owned and ran one for 20 years now. Great CNC machine.   I'm looking for a your tube video of mine I posted a few years ago and will add it to this post when its found.


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow... Thanks Karl. Would I be able to pick your brains on what I need to source to get this mill up and running right again? 
The control box mounted over the quill seems strange to me. (Mine just has the plexiglass window.)

I also run a 25HP rotary phase converter. The only reason I run one that big is for my sawmill. It looks like you balanced your legs - I got it close and ran it. I should figure out how to get those voltages tracking better... I think my wild leg is still up around 150ish volts. Been that way for 10 years.


----------



## Karl_T (Jul 19, 2017)

The box in front of your quill holds the Z axis ball screw in the original machine.

My machine is HEAVILY modified with a world class CNC control, Camsoft.

If you still have the ballscrews, I could sell you stepper motors and brackets for this machine. Just hook them up and install mach 3.
I used these, with Mach 2, before moving up to servos with Camsoft

I do have an entire spare machine just for parts. Already used the Y axis ball screw for my power knee tool changer. My Z axis is getting weak, so I can not let that go. I do have an  extra X axis ballscrew.


On your converter, you need to balance it with run capacitors.Not a difficult job at all. Just ask here or google for the procedure.


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Karl_T said:


> If you still have the ballscrews, I could sell you stepper motors and brackets for this machine. Just hook them up and install mach 3.
> I used these, with Mach 2, before moving up to servos with Camsoft


I'll snap a pic in a bit. It still has the Z-axis ball screw (worm or pinion driven?) that rotates when the replacement quill handle is rotated.

I am very interested in the stepper motors and brackets. Let me know what you have and what you are looking for, either $ or exchange. 



			
				Karl_T said:
			
		

> I do have an entire spare machine just for parts.


That is dreamy! I'll jump if I see a spare parts machine pop up.



			
				Karl_T said:
			
		

> On your converter, you need to balance it with run capacitors.Not a difficult job at all. Just ask here or google for the procedure.


I have done it before, just stopped at 150V (down from 180 before a few caps.) I weighed the cost/benefit and looked at my capacitor shelf, saw no more appropriate caps and when cost included going out and buying more I stopped.  hah
I just made sure to take my control voltage off the 120 leg.


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 4, 2018)

You can get caps at junkyards for next to nothing...


----------



## daninaustin (Nov 27, 2018)

Mikebr5 said:


> Thank you Chris.
> You might be right about the early CNC... Funny that Ex-Cell-O used the same model (or type) number for so many vastly different machines.
> It is sitting outside my shop while we rearrange the shop to fit it in the right place.
> Here it is:
> ...


Your machine looks a lot like mine except that it looks like someone has removed the servos and made it manual.  Mine came with almost everything except for the automatic oiler which the previous owner sold off and the control unit that I think was from Bendix (at least that's one of the manuals that came with it.)  I have a ton of blueprints for the Excello machines that I got from the previous owner if anyone is interested in them.  Does yours still have any of the ballscrews?


----------



## Neverhood (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi I know this is an old thread but I would like to talk to you about your excello cbc machine


----------

